# Quantities



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 11, 2010)

I'll be serving between 30 and 40 people next weekend at a Church activity.  One of my colleagues will be bringing a pot of chili.  I have put together the following menu.  The themes is "Harvest Dinner"  I have $60 to work with and already have on and a half very large King salmon in the freezer that I will donate to the cause.  Do you think this will be enough food?

*Fall Harvest Dinner*
Menu:
Chili 
20 lb. Apple-wood Smoked Turkey (From my Webber Kettle)
Spiced Acorn Squash
Brown & Wild Rice Dressing
Whole Wheat Dinner Rolls
Cranberry & Apple Chutney
Seasoned, Oven-Roasted Potato Cubes, or Riced Potato
Turkey Gravy
Smoked Salmon steaks
Steamed Carrots with Honey-Butter Glaze
Desert – Pot Luck Deserts
Beverages = Women agreed to bring something to drink due to Elder’s Quorum budget constraints.

Seeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 11, 2010)

There is certainly enough variety.  Three different proteins is more than enough.  All the sides seem to be geared to the turkey.  How about cole slaw to go with the chili?


----------



## Linux (Sep 11, 2010)

Baked potatoes in their jackets go wonderfully with chilli, as does Andy M's excellent suggestion of slaw. For that many people, you have already made sufficient. I suggest if you bake the taters to salt them before placing in a hot oven. The salt helps make the skins go lovely and crispy. Wash the taters first but don't dry them as salt will adhere so much better.


----------

